# What can I do............



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd like to liven up this tank a bit, appearance-wise. I've re-done it a few times but just can't get it right. I have driftwood and real looking fake plants that I've had in there and then took out. I have hard water where I live. This is a 90 gallon mixed African tank. I lean more toward "minimalist" in my tastes.

Any input?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's another way I had it set up in the beginning:










and


----------



## UpandAdam (Nov 21, 2008)

I think you should but different types of rock in for color. The holey rock alone makes it look kind of plain.


----------



## b_tenant (Apr 9, 2007)

Your tank looks nice imo. Try playing with some real plants if your sick of the same old thing. Java fern or moss maybe.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Add a background with some color and up the lighting to provide some growth for algae and that would be a real nice tank!


----------



## lv8pv (Apr 6, 2008)

Build two rock slides, one in each corner (left/right-back) and leave a free swimming area in between.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

All 3 setups look great. Of the 3, I really like #3.
The rocks on the sides with the middle open.
You have a great eye, no matter what you come up with, I`m sure it will be a knock out.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Another idea you might consider is to use the taller "fake" plants at both back corners (behind the rock pile) 
and a group (clump) of shorter ones off center in front.

Or, three groups of tall "plants" (one group in each back corner and one group off center) 
_all behind _the rock pile.

Use as many or few plants to suit your "minimalist taste".
Using plants that are very similar (or all the same) may look more appealing to you. 

Straight leafed plants, like grass types, wouldn't look so fussy against the curves and angles of the holeyrock.

The advantage of playing with your layout is that the debris behind and under the rocks 
gets stirred up so the filter can get at it. 



KaiserSousay said:


> You have a great eye, no matter what you come up with, I`m sure it will be a knock out


 :thumb:
Just some thoughts, 
hth,
Alicem


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I also like the 3rd setup. Only thing I would add is about 4 live Java Fern plants and 2 Anubias plants. The Java Fern I'd attach to the rock towards the sides of the tank and the Anubias I'd attach to the rock towards the middle.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! So many good ideas. :thumb: I like the high sides with tall plants, open center suggestions. I took the set up in the last picture apart because the leluipi are baby factories and took total possession of the center of the tank!

Will live plants bring snails along with them? If so how do I remedy that issue?


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I treat any new plants with a Potassium Permanganate dip. I got the info on how to do it somewhere on the net 

If I find the link I'll put it here if you want.

EDIT: found the link for you here

I found the PP at Home Depot. I gave them a call beforehand to make sure they carried it. Also note that _some_ snails may survive the dip but I dip mine for 30 minutes and have had no problems.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

This tells how to treat with Potassium Permanganate. Does it sound like what you'd do?

http://www.aquajake.com/blog/planting-t ... -or-after/

Thanks!!!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I use potass. perm. It will disinfect and may kill snail eggs, but may not kill snails.

After the potass. perm. bath, I put the plant under luke warm running tap water and
run my fingers through the roots and along the stems and leaves.
This is my way of removing the snails and residue from the "bath."

Then I toss them in a bucket of declorinated water to soak a bit before "planting" in the tank.

As your link states, potass. perm. is the ingredient in Jungle brand "Clear Water" 
found in most pet depts. in places like Walmart, etc.

That's what I use and the instructions on your link are fine.
Just a squirt in a little Jungle Clear Water bucket of water.

Be careful, it can stain your clothes and towels.

One thing, tho, if you have a septic system, don't pour it down the household drain.
It could kill off the good bacteria needed for your septic system to work properly. 
I pour the treatment water in the middle of our gravel driveway.

Alicem


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately you might not be as lucky but we have a all Marine shop in our area and I went to give it a visit today and they had some real nice Tridacna Clam shells for around a buck each. I saw a few being used in a aquarium video I just watched a few days ago and thought it was kind of different. Of course it had some nice colored growth to it but patience pays off.

I went ahead and got a few and it looks nice. Would go good against the rock you are using. Your fish might like it, mine do and look pretty cool inside it hanging out.

I miss my reef stuff more and more everyday I do something different Cichlids. The personality of Cichlids and the color are very easily compared :fish:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

alicem...thanks for the heads up regarding the staining when using potass. perm. Also, we have a septic system so your advice about it killing the good bacteria saved some potential headaches. I bought a bottle of Jungle's Clear Water today. I will go plant shopping this week.

JWerner2...I Googled images of the Tridacna Clam. You're right, it would complement the rock nicely. I also found out that it is the largest claim in the world!!!!


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

One of the largest famillies, ther are many types of Tridacna's some are still smaller than others.

If I could post a pic of mine I would but I have no  camera anymore


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

PaulineMi said:


> This tells how to treat with Potassium Permanganate. Does it sound like what you'd do?
> 
> http://www.aquajake.com/blog/planting-t ... -or-after/
> 
> Thanks!!!


Sorry for the delay in answering but yes that is what I do with the PP.


----------

